# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  هل من معلومات عن الدكتور جميل القدسي دويك؟

## زوجة وأم

السلام عليكم

الدكتور (طبيب) جميل القدسي دويك الذي له برنامج  في قناة اقرأ

أحدهم يريد المعالجة عنده 
فنبحث عن معلومات عنه، هل هو أمين وثقة؟

أرجو الرد في أقرب وقت ممكن فالأمر مستعجل.

أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

له موقع على الشبكة هذا رابطه
http://www.foodinquran.com/ar/
وهذا رابط  آخر
http://www.dr-jameel.com/

----------


## زوجة وأم

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن موقعه لا يفيدني في مسألة كونه ثقة أم لا
فقد قرأت كلاما على النت بأنه غير ثقة وخذع الناس وأخذ أموالهم
وكلاما آخر بأنه ثقة وانتفع به أناس قد تعالجوا عنده أو عالجوا أحد أقاربهم عنده.

لهذا سألت

----------

